# SEPTEMBER FISHING COMPETITION



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All.

The SEPTEMBER 2007 AKFF Fishing Comp sponsored by Jaysea Lures starts THIS Saturday 1st September and runs until SUNDAY the 9th September. All entries need to be submitted by 9am Tuesday 11th September into this thread.

All entries should include the following information (along with a picture of the fish)

Name/UserName of Angler 
Date of Capture 
Kayak Type
Location 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional)

For those who got out but did not catch anything legal, you can still get individual points which go towards the end of year tally.

Name/UserName 
Date of Fishing Trip 
Kayak Type
Location 
Conditions 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)

We have now introduced a PADDLE versus PEDAL section - so by getting out and catching fish, you'll help YOUR TEAM to win this coveted monthly bragging rights award. (Go the paddlers!)

Again, we have some fantastic lures to be given away courtesy of http://www.jaysealures.com.au. EVERYONE who enters the comp, no matter whether you caught a fish or not, is in the running to win these prizes as winners are randomly selected from all entries received.

Good luck and get out there!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Name: Buff
Date of Capture : 01-09-07
Kayak Type: 2007 Hobie Mirage Outback (now with ST fins :lol: )
Location: Port Gawler, South Australia
Type and Size: Black Bream, 47cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Nitro 6'6" Bream UltraFinesse rod. Daiwa Airity 2506 reel, Daiwa Sensor PE 0.6 braid, 6lb leader. Owner size 4 - 1/32oz Weedless Jighead, 4" Berkley Gulp Lugworm in Glow.
Conditions: Perfect


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Holy Crap Buff,

Thats some Bream, well done.

What a giant :shock:

Cheers


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: Father's day 02.09.2007
Kayak Type: Hobie Outback
Location: Scarborough S.E.QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 63cm (PB)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa HRF, Shimano X-Cel Whiipin Sqiudgy, 10lb Platil briad, 12lb Vanish leader, Terminater Snapback 5", TT HWS 3'0 Hook.
Conditions: 10kt Easterly
Other Comments: Heaps of baitfish around. lost another a similar size


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Name...........Shoey/Gerard
Date.............01/09/07
Kayak Type.....Paddleyak Kingfisher
Loacation.......Cabbage Tree Creek QLD
Type and size of fish..Flatheadx2 65cm&62cm
Tackle/line......Daiwa capricorn 2000, Pfluega President S/P rod, Squidgy 70mm&Atomic 3"Grub
Conditions......Low tide, little or no breeze. beautiful sunshine, Great Day!
Comments....... A fantastic QLD day, catching 10 nice Flathead and keeping bag limit of 5. Beautiful eating fish that fed us over 2 nights.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler Jeffo
Date of Capture 07 September 2007
Kayak Type OK prowler 13
Location Minamurra NSW South Coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Snapper approx 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used Gulp 5 inch jershad in watermelon - 3/4 ounce jighead / 6lb fireline
Conditions (optional) Nice at dawn, blew up pretty quickly & swell picked up 
Other Comments (optional) : After battlign with the sgt baker on the weekend, a heavier jog head provided success.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: WayneD
Date of Capture: 07/09/07
Kayak Type: Paddle
Location: Hinze Dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass 35cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb fireline 10lb leader Kokoda G VIbe
Conditions (optional): Windy
Other Comments (optional): Happy for some participation points this month, didn't even get out last month. Go the paddlers!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Crazyratwoman/Kerrie
Date of Capture : 2 September 2007
Kayak Type : Wavedance Kingfisher
Location : Boambee Creek 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 45cm Flattie
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Shimano backbone elite 2-4kg, okuma epixor 30 reel, 6lb fireline, fake strike pro lure
Conditions: gorgeous day, like summer!
Other Comments: the crap pic is due to getting this flattie from trolling, which then got caught up in my other line, getting it off was mofo, i drifted into the mangroves, lure was twisted in the net and the fish spiked me big time on my finger, blood everywhere, also only have my camera phone which is starting to be temperamental lol, all that equals lots of swearing and bad moods


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Name: Fisher and Scupper
Location - Port Davis, SA
Date: Friday 7/9/07
Kayak Type - Prowler15; Scupper pro
Tackle: Brand new rack raider (Fathers Day gift!)
Conditions: perfect
Other comments: Participation points only, although we did score some legal salmon trout. It was a big effort to travel over 500kms round trip for these babies. Did manage to blood the new rod which was a bonus - oh, and the new measure mat.


----------



## Cavid (May 2, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cavid
Date of Capture : Sat 1 September 2007
Kayak Type : Hobie Adventure
Location : Jew Shoal, Noosa
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 47cm, 44cm, 40cm and 39cm Squire, 36cm Tailor
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 6lb fireline, 6lb leader, 5" Gulp shad in camo, 1/2 oz jighead
Conditions: 10 knot wind, beautiful day, 1m swell.

New PB!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : *itchyant*
Date of Capture : *08/09/07*
Kayak Type : *Hobie Outback*
Location : *Tuross River*
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : *Flathead 48cm*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : *SX40, 6lb nitlon braid and 6lb nitlon leader*
Conditions (optional) : *Cleared up to be nice!*

Ended up with two about the same size, but completely forget to get a photo at the end of the trip - too busy cleaning and filleting!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Name/UserName MacFish
Date of Fishing Trip 8 / 9 / 07
Kayak Type Hobie Quest Paddle
Location Narrows, Pumingstone Passage, Qld
Conditions Gusty at times but cleared to a sunny day with light breeze
Tale of Woe Had a 60 cm + Flatty in the Yak, slipping from my grasp into the well over my legs back into the drink  . I didn't even swear :shock:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName : Paffoh
Date of Fishing Trip : 1/9/07 & 9/9/07
Kayak Type : Hobie Quest Paddle
Location : Lake Burley Griffin, ACT
Conditions : 1st September - Calm but slightly overcast, 9th September - Much the same
Tale of Woe : First trip trolled and cast for 5 hours for nothing, not even a measily baby Redfin, dissapointed and running out of time I met Craig's lure thief today in approximately the same spot @ Redfin land ( Definately a decent Golden Perch ) and hooked him on the troll for about 10 seconds using the same Bagleys Killer B1 with upgraded Owner 2x trebles, it got off just as I was settling in for a decent fight.

Meh, thats yak fishing ( 2 month tale of woe )...


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Crazyratwoman/Kerrie
Date of Capture : 2 September 2007
Kayak Type : Wavedance Kingfisher
Location : Boambee Creek 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 46cm Flattie
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Shimano backbone elite 2-4kg, okuma epixor 30 reel, 6lb fireline, fake strike pro lure
Conditions: gorgeous day, like summer!
Other Comments: I was hoping for something a bit more substantial today in nambucca but didn't get anything bigger than this flattie from last weekend dammit!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Name/UserName: Ash - aleg75
Date of Fishing Trip: 9th Sept
Kayak Type: Q-Kayak
Location: Gungahlin lake
Conditions : Sunny with cloud, light wind.
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) I thought conditions were perfect for stiring up the redfin, but i was wrong, nothing for tww hours, and it's the first time I left the paddle at home


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Name: greenhornet
Date of Capture : 09-09-07
Kayak Type: Miscellaneous glass sik
Location: Bundalong victoria- Ovens river
Type and Size: Carp -60 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:various lures with no result gave up and caught carp on worms
Conditions: Perfect mid 20's nth east wind 
comments: very enjoyable paddle trolling with no luck , so on the way back bait fished in hope and landed just one heavy carp to get the blood going.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name: PoddyMullet
Date of Capture 9/9/07
Kayak Type: Perception Swing
Location: Flinders
Type and size of Catch: Southern Calamari 52cm and Snook 55cm
Tackle: Mojiko Shrimp Squid Jig in orange/brown for squid and Bomber b24a in blue/silver for snook
Conditions: Strong N/E chop, last of incoming tide.
Comments: Went looking for salmon, but strong N/E meant even if I hooked one in close I was either going to get blown ashore reeling him in or else have to skull drag him out from shore before landing him. In any case never saw em! A first up jig gave me a feed, and snook can go into pesto fish burgers. Cheers Rod and Glenn for turning up


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 2nd september 2007
Kayak Type - Wave dance kingfisher
Location - Warrel Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead (43cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 2-4kg tierra rod/tierra 1500 - 4lb fireline/6lb FC rock leader & deep diving micromin
Conditions (optional) - Quite good early on then the NE blew up
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 9th september 2007
Kayak Type - Wavedance kingfisher
Location - Khappinghat Creek 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream ..just short of 32cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 2-4kg tierra rod/tierra 1500 - 4lb fireline/6lb FC rock leader & Camion SR in pitch black
Conditions (optional) - Cloudy..SE east wind annoying at times with a few showers
Other Comments (optional) - This little local creek has recently opened back up to the sea after recent years...apart from being extremely muddy from the rain..its gonna be a hot little spot when it clears and things warm up.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName: Dave -Justcrusin32
Date of Fishing Trip: 8-9th Sept
Kayak Type: P13
Location: Lake Macquaire
Conditions : Squally rains showers coming in with sunny patchs and some wind no and then
Tale of Woe : Buggered if i know fished everytype of lure and sp i had for two tiddlers all weekend around 13-14hrs on the water for zippo.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Flump
Date of Capture - 2nd september 2007
Kayak Type - Homemade Plywood
Location - Narrabeen Lagoon
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 32cm Bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Shimano Catana 1-3kg rod and Shimano 1500 Slade Reel, 10lb Vanish
Conditions (optional) - Sunny, warm and water flat as a pancake










Name/UserName of Angler - Flump
Date of Capture - 2nd september 2007
Kayak Type - Homemade Plywood
Location - Narrabeen Lagoon
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 93cm Eel
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Dodgy 3ft rod and Penn reel, 14lb Fireline and 20lb leader
Conditions (optional) - Sunny, warm and water flat as a pancake


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler - Cid
Date of Capture - 9th September 2007
Kayak Type - Hobie Sports
Location - Oyster Bay (Georges River)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 35cm Tailor
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Red/yellow Strike Pro Pygmy II, 4 pound fireline, 6lb Fluoro Leader
Conditions (optional) - Drizzle, drizzle, drizzle...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date of Capture: 080907
Kayak Type: Hobie Outback
Location: Balmoral
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Shovelnose ray 1m (est) 4kg (est)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10lb fireline, yakka fillet
Conditions: drizzle
Other Comments: released (PaulB wanted sushi on the spot)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date of Capture: 080907
Kayak Type: Hobie Outback
Location: Balmoral
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Silver trevally 31cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb fireline, squid on a jighead
Conditions: more drizzle
Other Comments: See here


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Craig450
Date of Capture - 9-9-07
Kayak Type - Hobie Revolution
Location - Moruya river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 34cm Bream 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 1-3kg Daiwa heartland rod, 4lb fireline- 6lb leader, Daiwa shiner HB
Conditions (optional) - very light wind, crystal clear water
Other Comments (optional) - Forgot my digi camera so bought a disposable cam on the way down luckily
as this is my first ever bream on lure and first bream from the yak  got it on the second cast of the day and then nothing at all for the rest of the trip.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name/UserName of Lee -Pcsolutionman
Date of Capture - 8-9-07
Kayak Type - viking tempo
Location - Pummicestone passage
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 44cm flatty
Tackle/Line/Lure Used -caught on a live yabbie, first fish on my new abu revo stx matched up with a pflueger trion










Lee


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

And the winners are.....

1st / 100 points - Polylureosis 63cm Snapper
2nd /90 Points - Buff 47cm Bream
3rd / 80 Points - SBD 1metre Shovelnose Ray
4th / 70 Points - Shoey 65cm Flathead
5th / 60 Points - Shoey 62cm Flathead
6th / 50 Points - Gatesy 58cm Salmon

All others who caught (and photographed) legal fish - 30 points
All others who participated - 15 points.

*LURE WINNERS *this month SHOEY, SCUPPER, ITCHYANT, BUFF. Please pm me your address and I'll send your prizes.

*INDIVIDUAL LEADERBOARD AFTER SEPTEMBER*

1st - Polylureosis 430 points
2nd - SBD 375
3rd - Kraley 345
4th - Funda 340
5th - Jeffo 320
6th - PCSolutionMan 320
7th - TCurve 310
8th - RedPhoenix 280
9th - Spooled1 280
10th - Peril 270

*PADDLE V PEDAL SEPT*

Pedallers - 11 Pedallers, 16 Fish caught, total 750cm of fish
Paddlers - 15 Paddlers, 17 fish caught, total 869 cm fish

PADDLERS WIN!!! (thats 3 in a row)

Next comp period starts 6th October........yibbida yibbida


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Accountants...they sure make numbers sing what they want to hear


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

> You tell me what result you want and i'll make sure the numbers equal it


Arggghhhhhh.....thought my wife had infiltrated the forum for a moment :shock: (she's an accountant)....all dodgy accountants must have that phrase embedded in their minds :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW...congrats to all who got out there for this months comp


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

BUFF and SCUPPER... I'm waiting on your addresses so that I can send your prizes....

Don't make me do a redraw!


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

"Next comp period starts 6th October........yibbida yibbida"

My God that's my birthday.......thinks "shit I had better get out there that weekend"


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

If they haven't claim their prizes yet Dave then do a redraw, I think a week is long enough to claim the prizes.


----------

